# 29 redo...again



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Was pulling the swords and crypt so I could get them measured and ready to go,and AAAAALLLLLLLLL the peat substrate started to come with them.Soooo,I am pulling it all out.The peat will be trashed(it smells horrid,and has only been in for a few months.)Right now my tank is a lovely brown hue.Looks like I placed the lake water in it.

Seperating the peat from the voodo river is a PITA but not impossible.The bad part is I have to have this done tonight.My macs are not happy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I always wondered how that type substrate would do for changes. It doesn't surprise me that it smells really bad. One book I read said not to use it in the sustrate because it decays creating a bad situation.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I say it would be ok if you dont mind a permanent setup,but for high tech,its not that good.Im still pulling out water.I have to drain the whole thing because of it.Ah well, at least ill get to redo the scape so there wont be bald spots where the crypt and swords were.


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

post some pictures of what you're doing.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

....I feel pressured.





JK.Ill post them as I progress.I dont think you all wanted to see the muddy mess.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

All shiny again








Hardscape








Plants.I had plenty of the microsword to go across the midsection.

I filled it a third full and got the fish in this morning(three O clock)They were pretty well pissed.Can barely wait for the wisteria and sunset hygro to fill in.

Also the weeping willow hygro needs to grow.I have one stem left of it(they mostly died from the last move.)Since I placed in the tank its tripled so I think itll come back nicely.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also,as strange as it may seem,I am dedicating this scape to a dear friend.We found out yesterday,she was found in her home.she had been worrying about her knees giving out on her,and I think they maybe did,and when she fell,she hit her head.She was prescribed morphine recently,and it made her out of her mind.Maybe when she hit,she was out of it long enough to not feel the pain.

Worst part she was found by a neighbors nine year old daughter.Kaitlen(the 9YO) stayed with us last night,so my daughter could try to get her mind off of things.Poor girl finally went to sleep a few minutes ago.

Aggie(the woman)loved to see my tanks,and so I dedicate this one to her.I bet she would have liked it too.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This was halfway
and here it is,almost done.








Cannot wait for the wisteria to grow.I think itll make the back nice and bushy!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Eco complete is great for this exact reason. No issues movie plants.


----------



## jpdysart00 (Jun 26, 2011)

I may forgo the peat in my tank once I get started, LOL


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I though I would give it a shot myself.I found its not the way for me to go.Besides I was turning this to a high tech anyhow(note my bubblecounter sitting on the side.Ah so pretty!).
The tank is really cloudy now.Its bothering me,lol.Im adding some more clippings of some wisteria to help a bit.i did pull out two of the larger plants.So some floaters will be added too.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Majerah... I rated your thread a five because of that beautiful picture of your Macro and because it got me curious about Eco-Complete, I researched it and I'm probably going to use it for my future tank. Thanks ^-^

Edit: Eco-Complete says it comes with beneficial bacteria? What does that mean in terms of a cycle, will I still have to wait or wait less? *Conf*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww your so kind!

ya know I really dont know.Every cycle is different,so you could do two tanks the exact same way and end up with one being a few weeks and the other a few months.

And I love my macros.You should get some one day.They are lots of fun!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Aww your so kind!
> 
> ya know I really dont know.Every cycle is different,so you could do two tanks the exact same way and end up with one being a few weeks and the other a few months.
> 
> And I love my macros.You should get some one day.They are lots of fun!


They look amazing. When I get a bigger tank I will definitely want a couple.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Bev, your tank looks great like how you did it, sorry to hear about your friend hope she is doing better


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You are trying your hardest to kill that Wisteria, lol. It has my tank blood running through it...it can't be killed *r2 I can send more, if I need to. Got some dwarf sag and blyxa that would fit in there nicely....if you ever get done playing around with all those CO2 parts..j/k

Hope your friend gets better. She is lucky to have you as a friend.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!

I say she is doing better now..She was afflicted and her heart was hurting for her family.She did pass on,but I think since she is with her father and her husband,the two people who meant the most to her,she is at peace.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ben,thats just the tops of the wisteria.I need to get a pic of the rest.They are in the other tank.

yes the blyxa and dwarf sag are two Ive been wanting.I have fifteen bucks in my paypal,ten coming tomorrow,and hopefully soon more from the other plants.Then Ill get the tank.

Then I can say I grow aquatic plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I'll just send you some blyxa and let you scramble to keep it alive... Help you get moving  You know I'm just giving you a hard time. Plus, blyxa doesn't need CO2 to get going, but it sure helps a lot.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend! I'm sure she would have loved the scape you did for her!

It looks great, and the Macs looked pretty happy. (They look like they're checking things out, "Hmmm.... I _guess_ it's ok that she moved us out of the tank for a few hours. The new digs _are_ looking nice!") Lol.


----------

